
Question Bridge Interactive by Hank Willis Thomas — Kickstarter - yaddayadda
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1959895010/question-bridge-interactive?ref=search
======
yaddayadda
The Question Bridge Interactive project seems particularly needed on the heels
of "The Jobless Rate for Poor Black Teen Dropouts is 95%" article -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6003761](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6003761)

The data visualization looks really interesting.

